# Kalender 2012: Pflanzen



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

hier bitte eure schönsten Pflanzen Bilder reinladen.



und noch das Kleingedruckte:
mit dem Upload der Bilder gestattet Ihr das die Bilder für den Druck der "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" Kalender verwendet werden dürfen. Zugleich versichert Ihr das Ihr *die Bildrechte* für das jeweilige Foto *innehabt.*

*Danke im Voraus *​


----------



## Thundergirl (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Hallo Mitch,

hier mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Ulli (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Hallo Mitch,

hier auch noch ein welche...


----------



## Ironm (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

und nochmal zwei!
   
Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Moin zusammen,
könnte auch einige pics beisteuern.
       

Alle Bilder sind von mir aufgenommen und liegen auch in Originalgröße vor


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Hallo Mitch,
auch ich kann Dir drei Aufnahmen anbieten, nicht hitverdächtig, aber vielleicht ganz nett.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Hallo,
ich lade auch mal ein paar hoch, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob es nur Pflanzen am bzw. im Teich sein dürfen. Falls auch Nicht-unmittelbar-Teich-Pflanzen in Frage kommen, hätte ich noch welche in meinem Alben (dürfen gerne verwendet werden).


----------



## grille (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Guten Morgen!

Hier mal 2 Bilder von der __ Iris im Teich.
LG grille


----------



## Piddel (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Hallo,
die Namen der abgelichteten Pflanzen wären doch eine hilfreiche Bereicherung - gerade für Neulinge am Teich.
Ist nur so ne Idee/Verbesserungsvorschlag

LG Piddel


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar meiner __ Farne am Teichrand.

petra



Schitte, ich muß die Größe doch noch bearbeiten
p.


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

alles auch in hoher Auflösung vorhanden


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Pflanzen*

Hallo Mitch.

Hier noch auf den letzten Drücker ein paar (unbearbeitete) Bilder von mir - such Dir raus, was gefällt. Originalgröße gibt es dann auf Nachfrage. 
          

Herbst


----------

